# Sig 220 hunter



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone have this handgun? I'm really thinking about getting one for deer hunting.
Have some bonus money to spend. It's a tad pricey but I keep coming back to it when thinking about what to buy next.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the gun and don't think it is overly pricey. I would also take a hard look at the Delta Elite if your going to be buying a 10mm. It's really just preference. Do you like the Da/Sa decocker of the sig or the Sa old school Colt style. Either way a 10mm pistol is a beast and could also be a decent home defense pistol once proven reliable.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Most of the p220's are sa/da but the hunter is sa only which I like. Still shopping but really like this beast.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice I didn't realize the hunter was Sa. I think it is hard to beat cocked and locked.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Soooooooo the Glock in 10mm wouldnt be good?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The glock would be fantastic if Bob was hunting from a boat! ️


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Soooooooo the Glock in 10mm wouldnt be good?


do ya really got to get bk goin again????


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

does it not have to be a 6 inch barrel?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> do ya really got to get bk goin again????


Well of course he does. It's sooo fun.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> does it not have to be a 6 inch barrel?


I'm pretty sure it's 5". I better check though.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 5". I better check though.


5 is right


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I hope it has a screw on stock for you so you'll be able to hit something with it..


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Geees BobK..... lot of respect on here for you...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Me and Rodney Dangerfield are tight.

These plastic boys are hard on a guy.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

If that's what scratches your itch then I don't think you will be unhappy. I've never met a p220,226,229,239 etc that didn't shoot amazing. I didn't look that particular one up, but 10mm is a great round. I have a .41mag that is begging to go deer hunting. Good luck and write us up a nice range report.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Make 10mm geeat agian


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

If you're going 10 mm, go with the best.

http://danwessonfirearms.com/product/bruin/


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I think the long slide Night Hawk custom is probably the best 10mm 1911 but it's extremely expensive


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I almost bought a Dan Wesson VBob but it has a lot of mim parts and also pretty expensive


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

All that being said I would like to get my hands on Dan Wesson or a Les Baer for a reasonable price. I want and need a semi custom 1911. My wife may say differently


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Those Dan Wesson's are sweet. Just a tad more than I was planning to spend. 

There have been quite a few customs for sale on armslist lately laynhardwood.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I will check it out. I haven't been on armslist in a while. The long slide Night Hawk would probably get me in serious trouble with the wife lol .


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Don't get momma mad.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Are you sure hardwood? I thought wessons weren't supposed to have any MIM parts in them? They make a heck of a gun for the price.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I know the DW line of 1911's does not have any MIM parts I was misinformed. The VBOB just had some cast parts not exactly MIM and not even impact parts. If I was going to get a semi custom or custom I would prefer it be all machined. Either way I would buy a DW if the price was right.


----------

